# How Much Ultram Can I Take?



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I have Ultram (tramadol) 50mg tablets. The potency is very weak so it's tempting to take several at a time. Does anyone know how many I can take before it does any physical damage to my internal organs or anything? Thanks.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

at my most, i used to take 400-500mg a pop, with no lasting damage. but i don't recomend u do the same


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

writingupastorm said:


> I have Ultram (tramadol) 50mg tablets. The potency is very weak so it's tempting to take several at a time. Does anyone know how many I can take before it does any physical damage to my internal organs or anything? Thanks.


"DOSING: The recommended dose of tramadol is 50-100 mg (immediate release tablets) every 4-6 hours as needed for pain. The maximum dose is 400 mg/day. To improve tolerance patients should be started at 25 mg/day, and doses may be increased by 25 mg every 3 days to reach 100 mg/day (25 mg 4 times daily). Thereafter, doses can be increased by 50 mg every 3 days to reach 200 mg day (50 mg 4 times daily). Tramadol may be taken with or without food.

Recommended dose for extended release tablets is 100 mg daily which may be increased by 100 mg every 5 days but not to exceed 300 mg /day. Extended release tablets should be swallowed whole and not crushed or chewed."

http://www.medicinenet.com/tramadol/article.htm

Also, note that if you're on SSRI's or a few other drugs, your chances of developing serotonin syndrome are higher.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've tried Ultram for depression/anxiety. Years ago I tried it at 400 mg a day for two months with no effect at all. Might as well have been a sugar pill.

To see if it could do anything in a large single dose, I've gone as high as 16 pills (800 mg) at once. Still does absolutely nothing. Wasn't brave enough nor dumb enough to go higher given the seizure risk.

The above is only a statement of what I have done. It is *not* a recommendation that anybody else try doing such.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

So does anybody know at what dosage it would start causing liver or kidney damage, wherever it's processed? I've taken several pills at a time before too, but I have no way of knowing whether I did any internal damage.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I took 19 once and i threw up and was pretty out of it for the rest of the day but i wouldnt recommend doing that yourself.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

writingupastorm said:


> So does anybody know at what dosage it would start causing liver or kidney damage, wherever it's processed? I've taken several pills at a time before too, but I have no way of knowing whether I did any internal damage.


Seizures would most likely get you before any kidney or liver damage would, unless you are taking Ultra*cet*, in which case your liver would die from an OD of the Tylenol mixed in with the Tramadol. I recommend staying within the dosing guidelines posted above.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I should clarify I took pure tramadol (no toxic APAP tossed in). Absolutely zero effect even with a single dose of 800 mg. I might as well have popped tic tacs, though they'd do more -- giving me minty fresh breath at least.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Pure Tramadol won't cause damage to internal organs, but overdose can easily result in seizures.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

i would be careful dosing as well, the seizure risk is a very real one. i had a seizure while taking this medication. being unconcious flopping around on the ground like a fish and waking up in an ambulance is not fun.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

blimey, and I thought I took a lot!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I've been taking 100mg about 2 hours apart, about 8 times/day for my pulled back muscle. So about 800mg/day without any seizures. I'm on an anti-seizure med (Topamax) though for my migraines so I feel a little safer. On the other hand though I'm having klonopin withdrawal and I'm on an SSRI (Celexa) so I feel a little *un*safe there. I think a seizure would have happened by now though, if it was going to at that dosage.


----------



## Silkate (Feb 25, 2011)

Tramadol has a ceiling limit. What that limit is varies from person to person, but maximum recommended daily dosage is 400mg. Beyond this point, there are no additional positive effects. (My ceiling dose is 200mg).

Tramadol is a superb anti-depressant, anxiolytic, and analgesic, for some. But there are also many that gets no effect from it at all. If you do not get much out of 400mg, you are one of the unlucky ones.

If you feel that you need more than 400mg, you should find another drug. If physical pain is an issue it should not be problematic to get another, stronger analgesic. Tramadol carries a serious risk for seizure. I have personally taken 800mg without problems while on SSRI and 5-HTP, but read reports of people who has seizured at 200mg. Due to these individual differences people tend to either love tramadol or hate it.


----------



## sarahsmith88 (Jun 29, 2011)

i dont want to kill myself at all but i would love to know how many tramodol would it take to kill someome????????????????????


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I've tried Ultram for depression/anxiety. Years ago I tried it at 400 mg a day for two months with no effect at all. Might as well have been a sugar pill.
> 
> To see if it could do anything in a large single dose, I've gone as high as 16 pills (800 mg) at once. Still does absolutely nothing. Wasn't brave enough nor dumb enough to go higher given the seizure risk.
> 
> The above is only a statement of what I have done. It is *not* a recommendation that anybody else try doing such.


No effect! I feel high/euphoric from taking only 100mg of this.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

writingupastorm said:


> I have Ultram (tramadol) 50mg tablets. The potency is very weak so it's tempting to take several at a time. Does anyone know how many I can take before it does any physical damage to my internal organs or anything? Thanks.


No... you go to your doc and get a change of meds.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

sarahsmith88 said:


> i dont want to kill myself at all but i would love to know how many tramodol would it take to kill someome????????????????????


Why?


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

I take 150mg at a time. It's the perfect amount for me.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

writingupastorm said:


> I have Ultram (tramadol) 50mg tablets. The potency is very weak so it's tempting to take several at a time. Does anyone know how many I can take before it does any physical damage to my internal organs or anything? Thanks.


The maximum recommended dose is 400mg in 24 hrs, above that there is a serious risk of seizures. However it should be noted that some people have reported seizures at lower doses (300-350mg) particular if mixed with other drugs.

If you have a tolerance to Tramadol or other opiates you may be able to take a higher dose without any problem. However it's always best to go cautiously and take the doses gradually and allow say 40 minutes between doses, rather than take one big dose and find yourself in hospital.


----------

